# Burt Reynolds is Not Broke, Just Downsizing



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

I've heard lately gossip about Burt Reynolds being broke, and auctioning his valuables because of it.  He says he's not broke, it's all a lie.  I don't really care too much, I just always wonder how any celebrities who've made so much money can fall on hard times.  I guess in his case there were issues with divorce settlements, etc.

He's another celebrity IMO who should have never gotten plastic surgery around the eyes.  I think he would've looked much better aging naturally.  Same with Kenny Rogers.  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/burt-reynolds-i-am-not-broke/


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2014)

Plastic surgery is like drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa.  It doesn't make them look younger, it makes them look different.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

It's not ALL bad.:magnify:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 16, 2014)

They go broke because they can't afford to maintain that dream.  Pretty hard to maintain pay for all those goodies if you're no longer working at the level you were when you first begin buying like money wasn't an object, especially if they didn't save and or invest develop other ways to continue to draw mega incomes.  Just the taxes and up on those homes would wipe out at the very least a quarter earnings of the average middle class earner.  So they better still be pulling in or have some nest egg to be pulling from.

PS....Hidi was much prettier in the before with her natural looking self, she was a lovely looking young woman, but, some men, Spencer, her hubby for one, prefer that plastic look, so there you go.  As long as they are happy guess it doesn't really matter what I or anyone else thinks.


----------

